

Women 'view modesty as sign of weakness'  - cwan
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/usa/7918699/Women-view-modesty-as-sign-of-weakness.html

======
spokey
Interesting research, link-bait headline.

I don't understand what the first paragraph (regarding "metrosexual" men) has
to do with the rest of the article or research. Is modesty considered a
metrosexual trait? I think I'd associate metrosexual more with vanity, and
that vanity and modesty are inversely proportional.

Also, he article notes that 132 women and 100 men evaluators participated in
the study, but the results for men aren't fully reported. We read that men
didn't view modesty as a negative trait in women (and it is implied that women
also didn't view modesty as a negative trait in women) but did the men find
modestly a negative trait in men?

